# unforgiven



## Solo Christo (Jul 26, 2005)

How should one best deal with being unforgiven by another? What to do when a sin is committed, forgiveness is begged, but a sharp grudge remains against?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 27, 2005)

your hands are clean. Once you asked for forgiveness, and it is rebuffed, the person who is unforgiving becomes guilty. A la the servant that got forgiven for his debt, and went out and cast another servant in jail who owed him his debt.

Just make sure you ask God for forgiveness first and foremost.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> How should one best deal with being unforgiven by another? What to do when a sin is committed, forgiveness is begged, but a sharp grudge remains against?



Is the person a brother/sister in the Lord? This might be an issue for elders to address in their life eventually.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> ...


Yes, but at this point should it not be the decision of the person sinned against to address the elders or session? If forgiveness has been _sincerely_ asked of this person but a grudge remains, would not seeking help from the elders only fuel the fire?


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't disagree with the advice to take it to the Church.

One thing that could be done, in lieu of or in addition to that is:
to seek comfort in the Psalms. Surely one could find a kindred spirit in there to help them be encouraged and comforted. How did the Psalmist deal with this kind of situation? He sought refuge in his Rock and Salvation.

At any rate, I think that would be a great place to start.


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 27, 2005)

amen.


----------

